# Salary has to go into a local account?



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

HI all,

I have been residing and working in dubai for some time now, but today my employer has told me I need to get a local bank account to have my salary transferred into, so as to comply with local labor laws. (Currently it goes into a Isle of MAN offshore lloyds international account). 

Is this true? That legally, salary has to be transferred to a local UAE account? If so - any advice on which bank. I would like lloyds but their minimum monthly salary is 25,000 dhs, and as I have quite a project related salary, it fluctuates up and down this level depending on project allowance. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, this was announced a few months ago, not sure if it has been implemented fully yet or not though, we've got some people in a similar position to you but are still being paid into a UK account.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah it is actually implemented and is mandatory now. I know because we have to do the same and transfer them all electronically for our site workers, before we would just hand it out to them cash.


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

OK - so any good options for banks - bearing in mind every month I will be transferring the bulk to my offshore UK account?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

There all about as bad as one and other aren't they ... particularly the 100 Dirham rip off a month for the privilege of placing your money in there bank ....

Also be careful of them offering both Visa and Mastercard if you don't need them as they both attract annual fees (in my case - HSBC - of about 400 AED each)

If anyone can offer a better service I also would love to know about it ....


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi

The system is Wage Protection System. The government will monitor the wage payment performance of the employers in order to protect employees. You can find additional information on the site of Ministry of Labour.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> HI all,
> 
> I have been residing and working in dubai for some time now, but today my employer has told me I need to get a local bank account to have my salary transferred into, so as to comply with local labor laws. (Currently it goes into a Isle of MAN offshore lloyds international account).
> 
> ...


Go into Lloyds on Al Wasl Road opposite Safa park - you'll be amazed how they change the rules - and you already have an account with them....


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

NBAD have been okay for the most part so long as I don't ask them to do anything complicated. Unfortunately it took them 3 attempts last time I sent money home so money took nearly a month to get there.

As a general rule of thumb, all banks in the UAE are absolutely terrible. But some are nicer about being terrible and at least I get lots of nice fruit juice when I go into NBAD to discover which wire my money has gotten stuck in this time.

Incidentally I am told the online banking option with NBAD is fairly swift at carrying out transfers.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I will be sending money in to a local Canadian account every month to pay off some of my Canadian obligations. This is fairly important and must be done regularly and relatively fast. Is this going to be a problem? I keep hearing banks in the UAE suck but is NBAD the only bank which allows a simple money transfer via online banking? anyone have any experience with this? Isn't there an 'online interac' option available for any banks?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

w_man said:


> I will be sending money in to a local Canadian account every month to pay off some of my Canadian obligations.


When I called up one of my UK "obligations" to inform them money wasn't going to arrive on time one month (my UK savings not being quickly accessible) I simply stated - I live in the UAE. For some reason they became very understanding of the speed of transfer - maybe you'll be as lucky!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Haa - one can only hope. I guess I'll have to maintain at least 2 months worth of mortgage payment in my account here just in case - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I have just opened an account over here. I am with NBAD as they have a branch right next to my office and I've heard good things. I also have friends who have accounts wit ADCB and Noor Islamic and say positive things about them.
I have only heard bad things about HSBC and Lloyds.

A couple of tips I've heard are to go with a branch near to where you live or work as it is a pain to get to otherwise and also if you have car finance to try and keep it with the same bank as it can be a hassle otherwise

Andy


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I opened HSBC, and if you earn more than 15K a month they will give a "Status" account which includes one FREE international transfer per month.
Their monthly charge account fee of AED100 is waived if you say you will take other things like an e-saver account atc.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

sandypool said:


> NBAD have been okay for the most part so long as I don't ask them to do anything complicated. Unfortunately it took them 3 attempts last time I sent money home so money took nearly a month to get there.
> 
> *A**s a general rule of thumb, all banks in the UAE are absolutely terrible. But some are nicer about being terrible and at least I get lots of nice fruit juice when I go into NBAD to discover which wire my money has gotten stuck in this time.*
> 
> Incidentally I am told the online banking option with NBAD is fairly swift at carrying out transfers.


Luv it ... absolutely luv it !!:eyebrows::clap2: .... but unfortunately how true !!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> I opened HSBC, and if you earn more than 15K a month they will give a "Status" account which includes one FREE international transfer per month.
> *T**heir monthly charge account fee of AED100 is waived if you say you will take other things like an e-saver account atc.*




What other things ..... ? Got an e-saver account but still pay the 100 AED , so how'd you swing that one as you normally have to have a balance over 200,000 AED to get that 100 AED wiped ... that's what I have always been told .... all advice welcome???? (good luck if you can get away with it )


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep, the laws have changed and we must pay our employees by direct debit now.


----------

